# 05 Altima Stalls in Heat



## lostinspiration (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi folks--long story short: Bought an 05 Altima SE in January of 2007 in Michigan. No problems in record cold. Drove it down to the state of Florida last June; we've never had a problem until this past month. ~37,000 miles, 4 cylinders, basic package...etc.

The Check Engine Light came on sometime in early May. It appeared to be running fine anyway. Then about 2 weeks ago, it stalled out on my father twice, when he was slowing down for a stop sign or a light. Took it to a mechanic, they reset it and told us to come back if the problem reoccurred. My father was told it had something to do with 2 computer chips, but the mechanic didn't want to replace them because he couldn't tell which one, and replacing one could damage the other. He did say something about $1000 in cost. 

Today I went to the store, and as I was leaving, the car stalled out on me at the light. I was slowing to stop, but she stopped further away than I wanted, so when I tried to nudge the gas to move up, nothing happened. She starts beeping at me, flashes the Check Engine Light and Battery light, so I put her in park and turned her off. I tried several times afterward to restart, but nothing happened, so I popped the hood to see if there was smoke... I didn't see anything out of the ordinary. When I got back into the car I tried again to start it, and she came right back on and drove home, but the Check light stayed off. Today was a fairly hot day, with high humidity, and I parked in the sun at Target. My father also says the day the car stalled on him was exceptionally hot (for Florida).

We plan on taking it back in next week but I was wondering if you guys could perhaps shed some light on this problem? Hot weather? Squirrels?? I'm just curious to know what's going on it there, because I don't have $1000 at the moment! Thanks for reading this horribly long post.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

There is a problem with either the crank or cam sensors. Once the vehicle gets down to a cooler temp, the car will start and when hot, it will die out.
Nissan has both of these in a kit. Not a $1000 btw, should be no more than $300 from Nissan. The cam sensor is in the head and the crank sensor is near the starter. Takes me about 15 minutes to replace both!


----------



## lostinspiration (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks a lot, we'll give it a try!


----------

